

Berlin Hacker News Meetup? (Germany) - fbailey

Anyody interested in a Hacker News Meetup in Berlin in December?
======
gahahaha
Suggestion: Do it at CCC:
<http://events.ccc.de/congress/2009/wiki/index.php/Main_Page> Non-Berliners
might also want to come.

~~~
fbailey
sounds like a good idea :)

------
fbailey
Ok I started a facebook event for the 28th

[http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=191348163674&index...](http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=191348163674&index=1)

------
moeffju
Yes indeed. How about having the meetup at the 26th Chaos Communications
Congress (26C3), the week between Christmas and New Year's?

------
cwb
I'd be up for that (in the first half of December).

~~~
thetable
+1

------
Tichy
Would like to join...

------
envitar
very much so

